

Ask HN: Is there any product (or api) for Inviting email contacts - datacog

I am looking for some api or plugin (preferably free) which I can readily use on my custom coded website so that users can invite their email contacts or even connections from fb &amp; linkedin.
======
byoung2
[http://openinviter.com](http://openinviter.com) has a tool to extract
contacts. You can use the resulting list to send invites.

~~~
datacog
thanks

